# Gettin back to the gym



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Right I'm finally getting back into the gym tomorrow after having nearly a year off due to working away.

Well anyway I've got the diet, protein, carbs, and creatine down. I've never took amino acids before and I realise after reading its essential. So what do I go for BCAA, L Glutamine or both?

What's the best form to get back into shape, I'm still in relative good shape and muscle memory has always helped when getting back to the gym.

So have you lot got any good exercises I can do for the first month I'll be going 5 days a week training each body part then after I start college in April I'll be going 3 times a week doing 2 body parts a day.


----------

